# Pissed Off



## rocketiakman (Aug 26, 2013)

I really dont like people that dont have something good to say when on this website. Maybe I've posted something once that didn't resonate well, but i have never intentionally comment on something to make someone feel lower than they did when the posted at first. I think its crucial that people dont joke, belittle, or offer ignorant uniformed comments to complex situations. The most someone can do to help, is help talk something out, or share tools for other people. I think thats the way talks should be on these sites, because many people get harmed coming here, without even realizing it.

thanks.

-Isaac.


----------



## rocketiakman (Aug 26, 2013)

Fearless said:


> LOL. Amazing.
> 
> I am only a forum member, just like others, if you don't like my opinion, just scroll down a little more, and go on.


fearless, I'm not mad at you, i know i might have gotten a lil overpissed, I'm just mad that on any forum i go to there are people that say things that just take people back 3 steps.


----------



## rocketiakman (Aug 26, 2013)

Fearless said:


> How can one be not mad, but overpissed?
> 
> You are talking like I have some superman power (you are not the only one here who talk like that), and I can make people (PEOPLE? no not "people", you) take "back 3 steps" just by writing down my opinion about codependent couples I SEE IN MY OWN LIFE.
> 
> ...


haha dude go update your recovery blog or something, I'm over that little chat we had over that thread post. And yeah i do think i have been codependent, but i also believe that your comment was bogus. you're nobody to tell people they dont experience love if they are involved in codependency.


----------

